# Pits by JJ anyone?



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

I think he's on 59N. 

I'll be looking for a pit/smoker with firebox in the next few months. I came across his site after driving up 59 a few weeks ago. The prices on his website seem pretty reasonable, but I've never seen one in person. 

Anyone have any experience with his products?

thanks


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just bought one 2 weeks ago. I picked up a small size with the square box. I never do more than one brisket at a time or maybe a couple racks of ribs or blah blah blah, so the size I chose was exactly what I needed. I smoked some ribs on it the next day for six hours and used little wood. The pit maintained heat well.

Oh and I am putting on a brisket tonight, just a nice little 9 pounder. Going to see how it works on an 11 hour smoke.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

What do you think about the quality of construction? Gauge of steel?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Seems to be made solid and welds look good. 1/4 inch steel for the chamber and the box. I looked at some cheaper ones made by lonestar I think out of uvalde, lots of air leak spots and poor welds but the steel dia was the same. I saw them in College Station at the farm patch and they wanted 650 for the size I was looking at. I saw the same ones at Fischers Hardware in LaPorte and they wanted 750 for the same one. Go figure, market value is higher here. I almost drove back to CS to get one but I felt the JJ was a much better crafted pit thus worth the extra coin.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I will say one thing I really like is the shelf in front of the chamber folds down out of the way which is really nice. I got the fire started and building up heat as I type. Got enough beer to last through the night I should be good to go


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

From what I can tell on his site, and correct me if I'm wrong, at his location he has plenty of pits built and in inventory to choose from? 

He has many sizes on his site. I was looking at one in the range of 20" by 30"l or 36"l.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am not sure how many he has built and on display. There were very few in their "showroom" but they had more out in the shop.Not much of a showroom really but their prices are lower so I am not worried about a "show" in the showroom. I got a 16x30 with the square box which includes a tuning plate.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

funny,
I was just in there yesterday, they have 3-4 pits on the floor and another 10-15 in the shop. The saleslady said they were running about two weeks backlog.

I worked in a steel fab shop many years ago so I feel Im qualifed to judge their quality 

welds are nice, everything I looked at was well fit, heavy, and good quality. They will build you anything you want.

I would have no problem buying a grill from JJs.

I was looking for a steak fajita grill and ended up 200 yards away @ pitts & spitts, they are running about 4 weeks backlog.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone. I visit the RC forum and run frequently at Mike's Hobby Shop in Porter, which is in Kingwood, thus, I pass both places on the way. 

I'll stop at JJ's next time up and buy with confidence.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I've never seen a JJs but have read lots of good things about them. I think the guy that started it use to be a welder for gator pits in Houston. And those are the top of the line in quality.


-Nick


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Make sure you pick one up on the way home. You know if you show up to a HARC race with a pit them fools will expect you to feed them BBQ. lol


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a 20 x 42 smoker and 16 x 30 tailgater from Pits by JJ and both are great pits. They are both made of1/4" steel. The one thing thing that sets them apart is the smoke damper between the fire box and the smoke barrel, this allows you to cool off the barrel when the fire gets to hot. I looked high and low and they are the best built pits you can find.


----------



## Coog99 (Jul 8, 2010)

I do not own one their pits, but I had the pleasure of using two different trailer mounted pits for extended periods of time. These are very well constructed and easy to use. As with any pit each one is different and takes a little time to learn to tweak them, but Pitts by JJ were easy to dial in. I personally use a Tejas Smokers pit at home, but would be willing to look at a JJ pit to add to the collection.


----------

